# Does Lower La Floresta flood in the rainy season



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

I see that Lake Chapala can get quite a bit of rain in the summer. Does Lower La Floresta have a problem with flooding?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Flooding no. but some streets going north south become rivers but not only in La Floresta..


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Thanks, citlali*

E-W streets is for us, then, to put on our house requirements list.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You may want to shop for a house in the rainy season, they say there are two types of roof in Mexico the ones that leak and the ones that will leak. Skylight usually have leaks if they are not well maintained. The climate is pretty rough on houses here.. Also if you shop during the rainy season you will see what areas have more water standing.. you will see the Tepalo a little stream become a bigger streem and some streets like the lateral to the highway have plenty of water.. some people may say they are flooding..
We bought in the village on a north south street but it is not a through street we have a hotel north of our little street. the first year we were here during the rains in July both stret on each side of us became rivers.. we were on an island fortunately it usually rains at night although not always and the streets dry our pretty quickly in our area but it is not true in all areas.


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

North/South streets in La Floresta are fine but some East/West streets can flood. The north side lateral floods when a river pours down upper Revolution street, and Constitution along where the horses are floods. Having said that, I haven't heard of specific problems in the homes along these streets but the roads can be nasty for a while.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

According to one former resident, it does flood in the places closest to the lake. That's why he's a former resident.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

On which street? The one by the real de Chapala Hotel, the houses that are on the Lake?? An other east west street..


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> On which street? The one by the real de Chapala Hotel, the houses that are on the Lake?? An other east west street..


Sorry, but I can't answer that. It was told to me several years ago and the street name didn't lodge in my memory. Since we often use La Floresta as a route to avoid the Carreterra, I have noticed water fairly deep in the streets near the lake (East/West) during the rainy season.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

good to know.. I use the camino real way and I have not seen houses in the water there but then I am not there when it pours.. some streets have water running but many streets do in the vilage as well and it is not a problem.. but east west is more of a problem as the water has to end up in the lake.. so it is not good.. and yes the lateral has lots in water in it but it ends up going into one of the north soith street and not in the houses.


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

Actually the problem I was referring to runs from Revolution about 3 blocks east until it finally ends up going down the drains installed there. Again, though, I have not heard specifically if the houses along that street are affected or is it just the street. I do knowsomeone living on that stretch of lateral road and they have had no problems and the houses are generally built up from the lateral.
It is good to be aware that it is not always dry in Ajijic and when purchasing it is important to find out from neighbors or other informed people what it is like during the rainy season.


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

Actually I was referring to the stretch of lateral that runs from Revolution about 3 blocks east. The water comes down Revolution and flows until it finally reaches some drains.
I know someone living along that stretch of lateral and they have never said to me that water was a problem in, or around the house as the houses are generally built up from the road so it may just affect the road only.
It is good, however, to be aware that it is not always dry in Ajijic. When purchasing, it is always important of question the neighbors and other informed people what it is like during the rainy season.
Good questions by the OP


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

For the most part Las Olas stays dry and all the east west streets heading west from Las Olas are dry until about 1/2 to 3/4 way down. La Pesca, del Prado and del Lago all stay wet because water runs downhill. Camino Real stays wet but a lot of the east/west streets stay wet because of the roof drains and like rmajijic said houses sit up higher than the road in most areas and its the streets that stay wet.

And yes, I live permanently in Lower La Floresta so if you have any other questions or want pictures, just holler.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

So is salitre in the floor a problem in the areas where the soil stays wet? Is that the major problem or are they others?-

When you say because of the roof drain? Is that only for houses that do not have gutters?

So the wet country is on the flater part downhill next to the lake ..? Because no matter water the water that is comng from the hills underground keep the soil wet.. 

In San Cristobal de las Casas the houses have a lot of moiture problems because of the ground remaining wet most of the time. We remedied to the moisture going up by opening the basr of the walls and putting a sealant in them. I would imgine you could do that when building there ? Also can you put some kind of drains to prevent the soil remaining so wet?
In Chiapas we cannot because the houses are all jammed together but in La Fforesta since the houses have gardens , is that a solution?

We live on a north south street in the village near the lake so we are at the bottom of the hill and no matter what the orientation of the house or street is the water runs downhill. so we have salitre in the floor and I would think that when the lake is up is makes the situation worse. We used to have a shallow well on the property, totally useless because it would dry in April and May when it would have been usefull but for a few years I was able to see the level of the underground water go up and down.. and if you live close to te lake there is no doubt in my mind that the humidity seep up from the lake as well as it goes up..

I like the area a lot, it is attractive and very convenient and I am keeping an eye on what is available there so I appreciate what ever information you may be able to give us.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. It seems to me that my wife Helen and I should visit Ajijic this coming July, so we can see the rain in person. According to websites I've seen, mid July seems to be the rainiest time of the year. 

I've set up a OneNote notebook for Retiring in Mexico, so I can organize your comments. Before I did that I'd forget where I saw stuff and kept looking around so I could go over them with Helen.

These threads seem to have a "life" of their own.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Thanks, Jim*



Jim from Alaska said:


> I live permanently in Lower La Floresta so if you have any other questions or want pictures, just holler.


Hi, Jim
Thanks for your info. I'll be asking you later when I get myself more organized and can ask you focused questions.
Regards,
John (not originally) from Seattle


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We should have some nice thunderstorms in July and that way you can see what the rain does. The mountains will be green so it is a nice time to come..


----------

